# Show-Off Your Car Audio System!!



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

Haven't been able to find one of these so lets start one off now!!

Post up anything swapped or added to the already great CC sound system!!

DIY's too if can!!


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll start

i recently finished my install of the 2012 Pioneer AVH-8400bh
I must say i love the bluetooth & HD radio built-in the deck also ran the mic under the dash in front of the steering wheel. It also has the Advanced App Mode which lets you use Navi with the iPhone.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I hope this thread turns out good....I'm interested to see what ppl have done....I have a 10" sub and amp from my previous vehicle....I'm scared to hook it up cuz I don't want the car to start rattling and stuff get loose opcorn:


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> I hope this thread turns out good....I'm interested to see what ppl have done....I have a 10" sub and amp from my previous vehicle....I'm scared to hook it up cuz I don't want the car to start rattling and stuff get loose opcorn:


hopefully a 10 wouldn't do TOO much damage 

yea i really wanna see what ppl got also....


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

You should be fine i run competition grade subs & amps, some where around 140 db"s the car is built tight so have no worries..


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Aret4Euro said:


> You should be fine i run competition grade subs & amps, some where around 140 db"s the car is built tight so have no worries..


That's good to hear....I just need to find a shop that would install at a reasonable price wife I already have the equipment


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> That's good to hear....I just need to find a shop that would install at a reasonable price wife I already have the equipment


DIY its super easy!! AND FREE!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

2.BRO said:


> DIY its super easy!! AND FREE!!


I wish I was capable of doing it but I'm not very handy and knowledgeable when it comes to that kind of stuff


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

2.BRO said:


> DIY its super easy!! AND FREE!!


I'm thinking from what he's said he wants to keep the stock head unit so he can keep the functionality and look of the car. I'm kind of in the same boat to be honest I love the unit I have I just want to add sub functionality to it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I'm thinking from what he's said he wants to keep the stock head unit so he can keep the functionality and look of the car. I'm kind of in the same boat to be honest I love the unit I have I just want to add sub functionality to it.


Exactly!!


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

All you need is a line converter , but if you never done a audio install before please dont use your CC as a guinea pig go and fondle with a useless car like a civic first but deff find a pro to do it on your car (STAY AWAY FROM BEST BUY) the most you should pay is $200 basic sub and amp install figure the line converter itself is $40. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Aret4Euro said:


> All you need is a line converter , but if you never done a audio install before please dont use your CC as a guinea pig go and fondle with a useless car like a civic first but deff find a pro to do it on your car (STAY AWAY FROM BEST BUY) the most you should pay is $200 basic sub and amp install figure the line converter itself is $40. :thumbup:


Yea ghats what I was figuring to pay, which isn't bad, just have more important things to use that money in right now....thx for the input :beer:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm also interested in knowing what people have done with their stereo system... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Haight (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright I'll play, nothing to over the top. 500W Alpine mono amp with a 12" Kenwood sub. Still have some wire tucking/re-routing to do. But it does the job.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

How does it sound....any rattling, any dynamat??


----------



## Haight (Sep 5, 2011)

I think I sounds great. If the bass on the head unit is maxed out there is a bit of rattling. But I'm not one to blast it as loud as I can, I'm not 17 any more... just a nice full sound that can kick when you want it to. No dynamat so far but I might eventually. Most rattling I have noticed has been from stuff in the door pockets. Once I took it out, rattling stopped


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Haight said:


> I think I sounds great. If the bass on the head unit is maxed out there is a bit of rattling. But I'm not one to blast it as loud as I can, I'm not 17 any more... just a nice full sound that can kick when you want it to. No dynamat so far but I might eventually. Most rattling I have noticed has been from stuff in the door pockets. Once I took it out, rattling stopped


Good to hear....adding this to my ever so growing list of mods to do


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

Keeping mine stock...last audio system I had, some Fu© kers stole my car to get it...lost $4k. :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Not much to see on mine, which is probably how I'm going to keep it. 

HU upgraded to RNS510. Line out is an MTX ReQ5 that does EQ correction for the stock HU's bass rolloff. CDT 3ways in the front and two ways in the rear. Polk PA500.4 running about 90 watts RMS per channel mounted in the trunk.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

dcbc said:


> Not much to see on mine, which is probably how I'm going to keep it.
> 
> HU upgraded to RNS510. Line out is an MTX ReQ5 that does EQ correction for the stock HU's bass rolloff. CDT 3ways in the front and two ways in the rear. Polk PA500.4 running about 90 watts RMS per channel mounted in the trunk.


How much did you pay for the RNS510? is the sound/pwr output appreciably different between it and the RCD510 (premium 8)? How much/where did you get your new HU and why is the screen red like that?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*OEM RNS-510 Upgrade*


















































































Viel Spaß!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

martinelles said:


> How much did you pay for the RNS510? is the sound/pwr output appreciably different between it and the RCD510 (premium 8)? How much/where did you get your new HU and why is the screen red like that?


I paid about $1,200. The sound output is 20 watts x 4 just like the RCD510. I bought it from a VWVortex member in the classified section. The color scheme on the RNS510 can be adjusted with Vag-Com. My HU's previous owner had a GTI. The red is the stock color scheme for the GTI. I like the red background and have not bothered to change it.


----------



## cleverthought (Jul 30, 2012)

How did you change your dash glow color to blue?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody changed the speakers on their CC? 
I personally think the overall sound isn' that great...not clear at all...


----------



## caughtbycops (Apr 9, 2012)

cleverthought said:


> How did you change your dash glow color to blue?


Curious as well, don't want this question overlooked


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Anybody changed the speakers on their CC?
> I personally think the overall sound isn' that great...not clear at all...


Yes, see my post above. I changed my speakers out and went with 3 way components in the front and two way components in the rear to mimic the Dynaudio arrangement. I have been pleased with the results.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Audiosources head unit with navi and constant dvd in motion. Love it. Had 2 kicker 10s in my own custom built enclosure in Trunk with kicker 250 amp, but blew the amp. Whole Trunk is dynamatted double thick.


















Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an 09 CC with about 56k miles, 6 speed manual, APR St I, Carbonio St I, VW Driver Gear Sport Springs.

I have swapped out everything but the HU and I kept that to maintain all the steering wheel controls. 

My front speakers are Focal 165 K2Ps and the rears are ARC Audio KAR 265s. I have two amps, one that powers the front speakers and one that powers the rears. For the fronts, I use a Rockford Fosgate T400-4 and for the rears I use an Alpine PDX 4.100. All the power is run through my DSP which is the Rockford Fosgate 360.2. The 360.2 has time alignment, EQ, active crossovers, auto equalization, and is accessed via my bluetooth Palm for real time tuning. Because the 360.2 has crossover settings, I eliminated the crossover hardware included with the Focals and use the 360.2 to set the crossovers. That eliminates the power drain from the crossover hardware. Also, since the RF amp is four channels, I use one channel per speaker (2 tweets and 2 mids) to optimize power and control. My sub is a 250W, 8" powered Bazooka sub, also hooked up through the 360.2.

I never realized how important an EQ was until I started playing with it. It has taken me many many months of listening, adjusting, and listening to really tailor the EQ settings to my speakers and to the acoustics of the car. It especially helps smooth out the sub and optimize its sound. Along with the time alignment (which I love), everything sounds in balance. I can really hear the difference between mp3s on my iPod and CDs. It has kind of ruined me for mp3s. 

See pics below:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

U thnk i could get some better speakers with the stock radio amp? or i wld need get amp if wnat better speaker setup (not fan of subs)


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

If it's a one or the other situation, I would suggest getting an amp to power the stock speakers rather than putting in new speakers and powering them with the stock HU. An amp will really wake up the stock speakers. However, to run the wiring for an Amp, you'll be in the doors anyway. So if you can afford to do the speakers and an amp, that will maximize the labor end of it, which is particularly important if you are not doing it yourself.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

but i think stock speakers just suck.... just the quality of sound isnt that great...


thnx for hint man


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree. But most good speakers are not going to perform well in the 20 watt per channel power range. That said, I had some Boston acoustics in an old Honda that sounded pretty good with low power. Good luck.


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

Did you have to do any mods to get the radio to function, or just plug and play? BTW, Looks great.


----------



## pauly az (Jul 10, 2012)

The stock radio in my CC rocks...don't think I would change a thing on that..and I don't have navigation ...but it hits...for stock...have you seen the stock radio's in Chevy or ford..Nissan ..or who ever VW did good on this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

pauly az said:


> The stock radio in my CC rocks...don't think I would change a thing on that..and I don't have navigation ...but it hits...for stock...have you seen the stock radio's in Chevy or ford..Nissan ..or who ever VW did good on this!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Not without navi,dvd, iPod,sd cards and all the other good stuff it's not. Without all that it's a civic with a six disc.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

mike12v said:


> Did you have to do any mods to get the radio to function, or just plug and play? BTW, Looks great.


It will work plug and play. But for full nav and compass functionality, you need to make some Vag-com changes and unplug the compass module located in the trunk on the passenger side.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

dcbc said:


> I agree. But most good speakers are not going to perform well in the 20 watt per channel power range. That said, I had some Boston acoustics in an old Honda that sounded pretty good with low power. Good luck.


Thats what i thought... Well, got lots more to do before i would go w audio modes


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I'll play I guess. RNS-510 to Audison Bit-Ten. Alpine PDX-F6 active to Hertz Mille 6 1/2 components up front, PDX-M6 to a single Hertz 10" Hi-Energy sub. Roughly 1500 watts RMS total.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Not a CC, its a passat basically the same car/sound system set up. 

I have a Kenwood Excelon single din deck. W/ ipod integration and bluetooth blah blah blah 

JBL MS series components in all 4 doors 

A JBL 250 watt 4 ch amp to power the door speakers

A JBL GTI MKIII 15in sub

JBL 2400 watt crown amp to power the sub 

Will need to fatmat the whole car after i do my big turbo install 

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Alpine type r with matching alpine 500w amp









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

greek bandit said:


> Alpine type r with matching alpine 500w amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love how u mounted that amp! looks like dynamat.... any rattling??


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

2.BRO said:


> love how u mounted that amp! looks like dynamat.... any rattling??


 Thanks bud, yeah there were some rattles. The rear sunshade/back deck was rattling...the third brake light and the heat sheilds on the back bumper for each muffler. Ironicly though the license plate didnt make a peep


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

The blue needles in guages on page 1 is my favorite thing about this thread. I need to know how.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> Not a CC, its a passat basically the same car/sound system set up.
> 
> I have a Kenwood Excelon single din deck. W/ ipod integration and bluetooth blah blah blah
> 
> ...



Love the JBL setup! You're alright with me :thumbup: But noticed a typo with your sub. You meant MKII not MKIII

My setup is:
JBL MS-8
JBL PX300.4 running two sets of JBL 660 GTI's
JBL BPX2400.1 running two JBL W12GTI's MKII
I put down Second Skin Audio Damplifier Pro on the entire floor of the car and put Second Skin Luxury Liner on top of that
There is Damp. Pro on the doors and door panels as well. They're not completely covered. Just a little coverage
The trunk and rear shelf is covered in Second Skin Audio Alpha Damp

The only rattles i have are from the chrome trim on the rear bumper. The only way I can fix that is to remove the rear bumper. Which I may do one day.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

10" Kicker and 1000W Kenwood Amp w/ factory radio


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

The blue needles are not a mod per se, it's actually an entirely new instrument cluster. Search ebay and you will find a number of units for sale all the time, mainly from Poland.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting one of these, but I will never get bigger boom-booms, no one can hear anything but bomm-boom anyway from them. It's not your guy's fault. You weren't given the tools we had in the 60's and early 70's as kids.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocknrod, my system setup doesn't rattle the car or over power the factory speakers. But, rather gives everything a punch that is much needed.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

njm23 said:


>


That sir.....is very nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

njm23 said:


>


Gorgeous!! I saw you DIY seemed simple huh?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

2 Focal 13" w/1000 watts JL power. **Forward to 10m 30 secs.**


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

2.BRO said:


> Gorgeous!! I saw you DIY seemed simple huh?


Thanks.. Yea it was pretty straight forward, some parts were a bit of a pain but all in all i am pleased. I am going to end up re-wrapping it when I get a chance with a better/denser foam underneath though. The stuff I used I thought was good, but I am not happy with it once on there.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive never seen rear video system in a CC. Im interested if anybody has a nice classy setup of that.


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

still a work in progress... gotta run some more lights & add a pressure switch. Got the leds ran from the amp remote & ground.


----------



## Texas Skunk (Jul 7, 2009)

njm23 said:


>


what an amazing idea! clean, and most importantly... ORIGINAL! i love it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

JHolmes said:


> I'll play I guess. RNS-510 to Audison Bit-Ten. Alpine PDX-F6 active to Hertz Mille 6 1/2 components up front, PDX-M6 to a single Hertz 10" Hi-Energy sub. Roughly 1500 watts RMS total.


Hey, kinda new to the whole audio upgrade stuff. can you explain why you used different stuff for the front from the rear and do you have any more pictures of the trunk? would like to see how much space is left. clean look BTW


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

rocknrod said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these, but I will never get bigger boom-booms, no one can hear anything but bomm-boom anyway from them. It's not your guy's fault. You weren't given the tools we had in the 60's and early 70's as kids.



This is an aftermaket unit correct? If so what is the make and part # and where can you buy one of these?

I a looking at swapping my RCD-510 and want to get one of these type aftermaket units. Are a few different types that are made out of China. I have been looking at one from Erisin which has Full two way can communication so it displays you AC settings, Optical Parking System and retains the steering wheel controls.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

check out audiosources ans 810. That is good aftermarket alternative. They also have ans-510. Ans-510 is almost exact replica of oem rns-510


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

mtomaska said:


> check out audiosources ans 810. That is good aftermarket alternative. They also have ans-510. Ans-510 is almost exact replica of oem rns-510


I have the 810 and love it. Great unit and biggest touch screen available.










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> I have the 810 and love it. Great unit and biggest touch screen available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been think thinking about either the ANS-610 or ANS-810 since I got my CC. Hey Bthasht, what side of the water are you on? Wouldn't mind seeing your radio to make a decision. I'm in Hampton. Hit me up when you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

martinelles said:


> Hey, kinda new to the whole audio upgrade stuff. can you explain why you used different stuff for the front from the rear and do you have any more pictures of the trunk? would like to see how much space is left. clean look BTW


I'll see if I can take some more pictures. But, until then.. Here's a good way to visualize how much space is left. Open your trunk and look towards the rear seat. About 6-8 inches from the seat is the seam where the carpet bends when you access the spare tire. That seam is EXACTLY where the enclosure sits in terms of depth. 

The Hertz line of speakers go like this in terms of best to worse. Mille, Hi-Energy, Energy, Dice. I used the Hi-Energy sub because quite frankly the Mille sub is overkill, 3 times the price, hard to find and also ridiculously huge and about 3 inches deeper.. So it would have thrown off the idea/plan/goal of utilizing as little depth/space as possible. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)




----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

bump.


----------



## GEL (Jan 30, 2013)

*Audiosources ANS -810*









Unit at startup











Playing from iPhone 4S


Plugs directly into the CANBUS and maintains all the original functions except the iPod/iPhone hookup in the glove box. However, I ran a ran the USB cable that came with the unit to the glove box, removed the original connection, and installed a generic USB port. Hope to run the iPod/iPhone cable that came with the unit into the center console this weekend. It both charges and plays.


----------



## 2.BRO (Jul 18, 2011)

GEL said:


> Unit at startup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how it still has the oem look. Is it Bluetooth?


----------



## GEL (Jan 30, 2013)

2.BRO said:


> I like how it still has the oem look. Is it Bluetooth?


Yes, it automatically connects to my iPhone as soon as I enter the car.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

o maaaan you have to give us little review on this ans810.

what hapens when you hit voice command button on your stearing wheel? can you answer phone calls with phone button on the stearing wheel?
how us the microphone quality? 

thanks


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

GEL said:


> Unit at startup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RCA inputs?


----------

